# Parabuthus transvaalicus babies



## Brian S (Jul 31, 2006)

Finally after a 10 month gestation period I have some new babys. I can now say I have successfully bred P transvaalicus. In the pics you will see that not all of the young have climbed on Mom's back yet. She probably has just given birth to them. JOY JOY


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats, it's a beautiful scorpion  Have fun with the babies


----------



## Gigas (Jul 31, 2006)

errrm, thats alot of babies! Goodluck Brian, goodluck


----------



## Brian S (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks!! This made my day (and week for that matter)


----------



## Gigas (Jul 31, 2006)

looking at all those babies, do you have any images of the mom before she exploded?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 31, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> looking at all those babies, do you have any images of the mom before she exploded?


Yes I do. You will have to see her in this thread I posted on Venom List since I was lazy and attached the pics directly to post
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10415&hl=transvaalicus


----------



## Gigas (Jul 31, 2006)

She was a Blimp! after such a long wait you must be really pleased.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh I am, however I am a little concerned that I am going to Peru on Friday and wont return for 12 days. Hope everything will be alright until I get back


----------



## canadianscorp (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats Brian! She finally popped after all that waiting. Looks like she is giving you the usual P.Trans millions of young. good luck with the little guys.

cheers
steve


----------



## Prymal (Jul 31, 2006)

Heya B,

Thought you were headin' down to Peru to collect-up the better half? Cold feet! LOL

Just wanna let ya know that if you sell any of those P. transvaalicus and you get the numbers, I'd like to get 6 off ya. Let me know.

Take care...Luc


----------



## Brian S (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Luc,
I'm leaving on Friday. I can probably spare you a few. I have another female as well that should be dropping pretty soon so there should be all kinds of these little nasties floating around soon


----------



## Prymal (Jul 31, 2006)

B,

I wish I were sending (looks around) mine TO Peru for awhile! She's an Irish/Welsh mix and with temps in the 90's & 100's, that Celtic temper knows no end


----------



## Brian S (Jul 31, 2006)

Luc, I'll take care of you on the scorp babies, I feel like I owe you anyway


----------



## Prymal (Aug 1, 2006)

B,

My friend, you owe me nothing


----------



## pandinus (Aug 1, 2006)

way to go Brian, i know youve been waiting for this one for a long time. looks like you got your dues in the end. got em with a vengence lol! 

Have fun in Peru,
John


----------



## Brian S (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah it certainly took a long time but now I can say its worth it. After the young leave Mom, I plan to put my studly male back with her so I can hopefully get another clutch out of her in 10-11 months lol


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 1, 2006)

Excellent pictures :clap: , this is why I've never bred my specimens...the enormous litters are a huge headache to get rid of (I learnt my lesson after my L.q. gave birth to 60+ babies)


----------



## Michael (Aug 1, 2006)

close to the 100 brian, Hope you get rid of them


----------



## Brian S (Aug 1, 2006)

hahaha I think that most of these will be easy to get rid of however keep in mind I have yet another gravid female that will be dropping babies soon. Now that might be a little difficult.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 1, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> hahaha I think that most of these will be easy to get rid of however keep in mind I have yet another gravid female that will be dropping babies soon. Now that might be a little difficult.


you're going to be very popular


----------



## hamfoto (Aug 1, 2006)

Brian!!!

Wow!  congrats...that's wonderful!

The Scorpion Factory, Inc. is gaining speed!!! ;P 

good luck in Peru,
Chris


----------



## Brian S (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Chris, I'll talk to you when I return


----------



## PIter (Aug 2, 2006)

What's going on in  Peru?:?


----------



## drapion (Aug 2, 2006)

I think Brian should tell you whats going on!


----------



## Brian S (Aug 2, 2006)

PIter said:
			
		

> What's going on in  Peru?:?


I'm finally getting married there


----------



## PIter (Aug 2, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> I'm finally getting married there


Well best of luck to you then! Who's the lucky female? WC right?


----------



## Brian S (Aug 2, 2006)

PIter said:
			
		

> Well best of luck to you then! Who's the lucky female? WC right?


Here she is and yes she is WC


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 2, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> I'm finally getting married there


Congratulations:clap:


----------



## Prymal (Aug 2, 2006)

B,

Very comely lookin' specimen there! All the best of luck and wishes...Luc


----------



## Brian S (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks you all. When she comes to the States she will be helping out on my scorpion keeping


----------



## GNUGGZ (Aug 14, 2006)

*looking for P.transvaalicus*

i am looking for P.transvaalicus. any help i could get finding one would be much appreciated.


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Aug 15, 2006)

where are you from? if you are in the U.S. I could possibly give you a few leads on who to talk to, as well I am expecting babies anyday now from a few gravid females... good luck, as you may be able to tell by my screen name , this is probably my favorite species currently


----------



## Brian S (Aug 20, 2006)

All the babies are separated now and the female has mated again with my studly male.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 22, 2006)

Meatloaf's children are all separated out now and are having their first meal!!!


----------



## Ryan C. (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Brian,

Will you be selling any baby meatloaf's? I would love to have a few.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 22, 2006)

RyanC said:
			
		

> Hey Brian,
> 
> Will you be selling any baby meatloaf's? I would love to have a few.


Yes I will a few. I also have young from the 2nd female to sell too. Many of Meatloaf's are already spoken for but I believe I have several from my other one. I'll let you all know very soon. The young from the other female have molted and started to disperse and I want to put a few meals in them before I send them off. I only sell healthy individuals


----------



## Dentech (Sep 14, 2006)

My P.trans gave birth on the 7th of September, when should I remove the babies from the mother?


----------



## Brian S (Sep 14, 2006)

Dentech said:


> My P.trans gave birth on the 7th of September, when should I remove the babies from the mother?


You can when they molt and leave mother. The first female I had to give birth took over 2 weeks while the 2nd only took about 10 days.


----------



## Dentech (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you, I will keep an eye on them.


----------



## Dentech (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, I seperated them on day eleven, and all 72 are doing fine, they eat well too.  Now for another question, how long before I can put the male and female together again?


----------



## Brian S (Sep 29, 2006)

Feed your girl a few times and put the male in her cage. They will probably mate right in front of you. Be ready to move the male back out because my female got rather violent after they broke up.

Here are scenes when I mated mine again....








In this photo the male is dropping the spermataphore


Here is the spermataphore. The break up was violent and I had to remove the male.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Sep 30, 2006)

hey brian congrats on everything sounds like your life is getting much better. nice pics by the way


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 30, 2006)

That's really interesting!  Nice pics!  About how long does it take for this sp to mature?  I have some of your babies.


----------



## Canth (Sep 30, 2006)

My guess would be a bit under a year with constant high temps. Maybe over if it's at room temp. And I have 4 of his as well


----------



## Brian S (Sep 30, 2006)

I would suspect it will take at least a year at 85F and much longer if kept cooler (say around 75F). Keep these at least 80F in order for them to thrive.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Sep 30, 2006)

Here's a picture of one of your babies in action, Brian, my friend took it while I was doing the feedings, not bad when you consider the size of a second instar.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 30, 2006)

HAHAHA Good shot!!! I take it that yours are all doing well?


----------



## Dentech (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info, she ate a lot after I took the babies away and is almost as fat as before giving birth, so I will introduce them soon.( Just hope she doesn't kill him because he is my only male)


----------

